# ADZ Engine Timing



## beemer (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Guys been a member for a while just never needed to post as I can usually find the answers to my Q's








Just changed my cam belt and I am having problems








This has been a great help http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...47859 but can anyone help me a bit more?
The Cam OT marks are aligned, the gearbox timing window has a single line that aligns with the arrow, the dizzy rotor aligns with the notch on the dizzy (But set like this the crank pulley does not align with the mark on the timing cover)
However the car starts on the button sounds smooth but lacks power.
I have slackened the distributor clamp but it does not twist, should it?



_Modified by beemer at 4:28 AM 6-6-2009_ 


_Modified by beemer at 4:30 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## datavirtue (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ADZ Engine Timing (beemer)*

Yes it should twist easily. Break it free. 
Your timing is off a little bit. 
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/timing.html


----------



## datavirtue (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ADZ Engine Timing (beemer)*

How far off is the crank?


----------



## beemer (Sep 7, 2008)

1/2" or so
When I changed the belt I ignored the bottom pulley marks and I used the timing window which only has 1 mark ( A straight line)


----------



## beemer (Sep 7, 2008)

I will give it a wrench on Monday then hopefully can put a timing light on it.
I read about needing to set the timing with Vagcom I do have a lead and vag com just no lap top at the moment!


----------

